
Network Marketing Tip of the Day: Fill the Funnel - Kikjem
http://www.jordanmaylea.com/network-marketing-2/network-marketing-tip-of-the-day-fill-the-funnel/
======
ada1981
"So if you are frustrated with where your business is right now, look at your
funnel." or, perhaps look at your MLM Business Model?

